# Science yo... (warning, Extensive nerddom follows)



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

You need to look at the actual breaking strength of each material before you start, to see how they match their pound test rating. And even then, a weight scale is not true testing. There are special testing machines set up to do accurate testing. Also how a knot is tied also determines test results. You can have the same leader materials with the same knots, only knots tied certain ways (BK for instance) cinched down by several different people and get different results.

This subject is best posted on the Fly Fishing Forum since it can be determined that nerddom flourishes there.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I agree with BW. In your nerdy article you did not state if the lines broke at the knot or elsewhere.

If you test the lines I think you will find they break before stated rating and near the point of failure of your test results.

Now go you geek - you got work to do.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The knot is where they always break unless the line has a flaw.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Almost every combination broke at the knot. I had one that had a nick in the line and it broke at the nick as expected. I am aware there are special machines to test actual line strength. I am still in Kosovo and even having some 20lb mono to experiment with is a miracle. Thanks for taking the time to read my nonsensical madness.

Lou


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

THX1138 said:


> I am still in Kosovo


How is the election looking? Be safe brother!


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

It's relatively chill here. I'll be home in a few more weeks and I'm way ready to stretch a line!

Lou


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

THX1138 said:


> It's relatively chill here. I'll be home in a few more weeks and I'm way ready to stretch a line!
> 
> Lou


Have a safe trip home.


----------

